#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-30
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কেউ আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-31
<rknath> hey
<rknath> anyone here?
<Tuhin> hi rknath ashickur-noor 
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> ভাই ভাল আছেন?
<Tuhin>  w salam
<Tuhin> r u kazi noor?
<ashickur-noor> আর কেউ কি নাই
<ashickur-noor> না আমি আশিকুর_নূর
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> u r using avro ?
<ashickur-noor> না
<Tuhin> avro keyboard?
<ashickur-noor> প্রভাত
<Tuhin> ok, where do u live
<ashickur-noor> চৌধুরি বাজার,লালবাগ,ঢাকা
<Tuhin> i m from Khilgao Dhaka
<Tuhin> nice to meet you
<Tuhin> u r using Ubuntu 11?
<ashickur-noor> হুম আমারও
<ashickur-noor> না লুসিড
<Tuhin> 9.10/ 9.04 ?
<Tuhin> 10.04?
<Tuhin> i dont remember codename-version name
<Tuhin> dont= can't
<ashickur-noor> ন্যাটি চালাই না বাগ ভাল লাগে না তাছাড়া অন্যরা আমারটা দেখে উবুন্টু চালায় তাই তাদের বাগী দেই না
<ashickur-noor> ১০.০৪
<ashickur-noor> ১০.০৪.২
<Tuhin> i m using Mint10 based on ubuntu 10.10
<ashickur-noor> ওহ
<Tuhin> i think new ppl should use Linux Mint
<ashickur-noor> আমি সে দিন নিলাম রিং ভাই এর কাছ থেকে
<ashickur-noor> ডেস্কটপে ভাইয়া চালায়
<Tuhin> it comes with all codes, java, flash etc + more preinstalled
<Tuhin> which mint?
<ashickur-noor> হুম যদি তারা শুধুই উবুন্টু নেয়
<ashickur-noor> মিন্ট ১০
<Tuhin> i heard Mint11 is faster than Mint10
<ashickur-noor> আমি সবাইকে কাস্টমাইজ করাটা দেই
<ashickur-noor> হুম মিন্ট ১১ ফাস্ট কিন্তু হাতে পাই নাই
<Tuhin> its just released
<Tuhin> ont 26th MAy 2011
<ashickur-noor> জানি উইনিতে যাই না তাই নামান হয় না
<Tuhin> i have Mint10 installed in 3 systems so I am locked with Mint10  :)
<ashickur-noor> রিং ভাইকে পাচ্ছি না সময়মত
<ashickur-noor> ওহ
<Tuhin> Wini?
<ashickur-noor> আমি আমার ল্যাপীতে একটা ড্রাইভে সকল ডেবিয়ান ডিস্ট্রো টেস্ট করি
<ashickur-noor> AUB
<Tuhin> who is Ring bhai? they come here?
<Tuhin> ic
<Tuhin> what other Linux u usedso far
<ashickur-noor> না রিং ভাই IRC তে বসেন না
<Tuhin> ?
<ashickur-noor> মিন্ট ডেবিয়ান রেডহাট ফেডোরা সেন্টওএস লাইভ
<ashickur-noor> আমি ডেবিয়ান বেস্ড ওএস চালাততে ভালবাসি তাই ডেবিয়ানে ঘুরাঘুরি করি
<Tuhin> tried LMDE?
<Tuhin> Linux Mint Debian Edition
<ashickur-noor> দেখেছি ভাল লাগে নাই
<Tuhin> they have 2 version Gnome and Xfce LMDE
<Tuhin> which one u tried which version?
<Tuhin> mayeb after Mint10 end of support i will use LMDE 
<ashickur-noor> gnome
<Tuhin> why didnt like it?
<ashickur-noor> হুম মিন্ট ১২ মনে হয় আর উবুন্টুর উপর হবে না
<ashickur-noor> না
<Tuhin> its not final
<ashickur-noor> আমি উবুন্টু নিয়ে খুশি আছি
<ashickur-noor> ডিস্ট্রো পরিবর্তন করলে ডেবিয়ান
<Tuhin> do u join in Mint channel?
<ashickur-noor> মনে হয় হবে কারন উবুন্টু আর gnome দিবে না
<ashickur-noor> না এড্রেস দেন
<Tuhin> irc://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-debian
<Tuhin> irc://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-chat
<Tuhin> irc://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-help
<Tuhin> irc://irc.spotchat.org/#conky
<ashickur-noor> বাংলাদেশী কিছু আছে?
<Tuhin> irc://irc.freenode.com/#linuxmint-bd
<Tuhin> irc://irc.freenode.net/#linuxmint-bd   << this is correct
<ashickur-noor> কেউ নাই
<Tuhin> yes sometimes 1-2 people joins there
<Tuhin> whats ur PC spec?
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে থাকল 
<ashickur-noor> Asus F80q Core 2 
<Tuhin> laptop?
<ashickur-noor> Processor T5900
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<Tuhin> r u on ubuntu and xchat ?
<Tuhin>  /exec -o inxi
<Tuhin> run that here ^^
<ashickur-noor> না ইনপ্যাথী
<Tuhin> CPU[-Dual core Intel Core Duo T2500 (-MCP-) clocked at Min:1000.000Mhz Max:2000.000Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.35-22-generic i686-] Up[-6 days-] Mem[-2394.5/3022.4MB-] HDD[-160.0GB(45.7% used)-] Procs[-236-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.8-] inxi[-1.4.24-] 
<Tuhin> not sure if the command will work with empathy, u can try
<ashickur-noor> টার্মিনালের কিছু আছে 
<ashickur-noor> আমার মনে নাই
<ashickur-noor> কোথায় কমান্ড দিব
<ashickur-noor> ^^
<Tuhin> run that here ^^
<ashickur-noor> না কাজ করে না
<Tuhin> in empathy
<Tuhin> inxi in terminal
<Tuhin> install xchat
<ashickur-noor> আমার xchat সমস্যা করে 
<ashickur-noor> তাই এটা চালাই
<Tuhin> ki problem
<Tuhin> ur bangla speed is v good
<ashickur-noor> লেখা কাটা কাটা আসে
<ashickur-noor> আমি বাংলায় কম্পিউটিং করি 
<ashickur-noor> তাই কিছু জিনিস সমস্যা করে
<Tuhin> bangla font?
<Tuhin> it used to be fine in xchat
<ashickur-noor> না সকল লেখা বাংলা ইংরেজি
<Tuhin> its now a little distorted after i installed a font :|
<ashickur-noor> আমাকে সবাই বলছে কিন্তু কাজ হয় না
<ashickur-noor> তাই ইমপ্যাথীতেই খুশি আছি
<ashickur-noor> আপনার সম্পর্কে জানা হল না
<ashickur-noor> আপনি কি করেন?
<Tuhin> nothing
<Tuhin> what about u?
<ashickur-noor> পড়ালেখা চাকরি ব্যবসা বানিজ্য?
<Tuhin> hmm not evbody can do those things
<ashickur-noor> আমি এখন ছাত্র কম্পু মিস্ত্রি হবার জন্য পড়ছি
<Tuhin> Compu Mistri aber ki
<Tuhin> :P
<Tuhin> System Analyst?
<ashickur-noor> কম্পিউটার সায়েন্স
<Tuhin> good, which university
<Tuhin> AUB?
<ashickur-noor> AUB
<Tuhin> ok
<ashickur-noor> আপনি কি করেন বললেন না
<Tuhin> nothing much
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<ashickur-noor> এখন কি করেন?
<Tuhin> i sent u PM
<ashickur-noor> আউটসোর্সিং বা অন্য কোন কাজ?
<ashickur-noor> হুম দেখেছি
<Tuhin> yes i did some
<ashickur-noor> আপনি কি পড়তেন?
<Tuhin> Computer Science
<ashickur-noor> হুম কোথায়?
<Tuhin> thats long time ago
<ashickur-noor> না বললে সমস্যা নাই
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
<ashickur-noor> সমস্যা নাই 
<ashickur-noor> জেনে রাখা ভাল কখন প্রয়োজন পড়ে তাই 
<Tuhin> i m good in electronics too
<ashickur-noor> আপনার জিমেইল বা টুইটার এর আইডি টা দিলে ভাল হয়
<Tuhin> i dont use facebook/twitter/gmail
<Tuhin> sent u my email
<ashickur-noor> আপনি আমাকে আশিকুর_নূর নামে প্রায় সকল বাংলা ফোরামে পাবেন
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> i only read others post and dont make account mostly :)
<ashickur-noor> কেন?
<Tuhin> amar bolar kichu chilo na
<Tuhin> tai :)
<ashickur-noor> forum.linuxdesh.com এ আসেন
<ashickur-noor> নতুনদের উপকার হবে
<Tuhin> i make account if i need to post/ask anything
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> did u talk with Tarunno bhai?
<ashickur-noor> হুম তা সত্য আবার কোন কিছু না বললেও আপনাকে কেউ কিছুই বলবে না
<ashickur-noor> কোন ব্যাপারে?
<Tuhin> he comes in this channel
<Tuhin> i asked if u have met him
<ashickur-noor> না আমি উনাকে এখন এই চ্যানেলে দেখি নাই
<Tuhin> he is a Linux Promoter/Organizer/Leader
<Tuhin> maybe he is busy
<ashickur-noor> জনি আমার সাথে উনার দেখা হয়েছে
<Tuhin> i have to go eat, will come back
<ashickur-noor> উনি উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশ লোকোর একজন প্রধান এখন
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে আমি আছি
<Tuhin> ok :)
<Tuhin> u can install FreeCiv from ubuntu Repo 
<Tuhin> its one of my fav game
<Tuhin> its 15 MB only
 * Tuhin goes to lunch
<ashickur-noor> দেখি
<Tuhin> back
<ashickur-noor> ইন্টারনেট অনেক জালাতন করছে
<ashickur-noor> কি করি বুঝতে পারছি না
<Tuhin> ??
<Tuhin> ki rokom
<Tuhin> what connection u use?
<ashickur-noor> খালি স্পিড কমে যায়
<ashickur-noor> বাংলালিংক
<Tuhin> banglalion?
<ashickur-noor> না বাংলালিংক
<ashickur-noor> মোবাইল ফ্রডবেন্ড
<Tuhin> since when u started it?
<Tuhin> started using it**
<ashickur-noor> ৬ মাস হবে
<Tuhin> what u used before that
<ashickur-noor> গ্রামীন ফোন
<ashickur-noor> আমার এলাকায় কোন আইএসপি নাই
<Tuhin> u should have taken the Banglalion connection
<Tuhin> wimax
<Tuhin> i started using since October 2010 , its good
<ashickur-noor> *ছিল না
<ashickur-noor> এখন একটা আসছে
<ashickur-noor> বাংলালায়নে খরচ অনেক
<ashickur-noor> আমার এত খরচ পোষাবে না
<Tuhin> how much u spent with GP and BLink?
<ashickur-noor> গ্রামীন এ ১০০০ টাকা এর থেকে কিছু কম আর বিলিংকে ৭৫২ টাকা
<Tuhin> i got the 690tk /month @128Kbps its good
<Tuhin> they dont offer that rate anymore
<Tuhin> stopped 4 months ago
<ashickur-noor> হুম আপনারটা অনেকক পুরাতন এই সংযোগ এখন নাই
<ashickur-noor> এটা যখন ছিল আমার এলাকায় নেটওয়ার্ক পেত না
<Tuhin> they offered it till JAnuary 2011
<Tuhin> u can share with ur neighbors?
<Tuhin> my friend is hiring from his cousin+neighbor
<ashickur-noor> আমার আশেপাশে এমন কেউ নাই যে ৭০০ টাকা খরচ করে ইন্টারনেট চালাবে
<Tuhin> 3 persons each gives 500 tk = 1500 tk for 256Kbps Qubee(its now 512 kbps)
<ashickur-noor> আর যারা আছে তারা কিউবি চালায়
<Tuhin> u can use Robi/Aktel ,
<Tuhin> i used that before this banglalink
<ashickur-noor> বেকার লাইন 
<Tuhin> their speed is good
<ashickur-noor> ২-৩ KBps
<Tuhin> i got 8KBps with Aktel most of the time
<Tuhin> 2-3 KBps is like 33.6 kbps faxmodem line
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<ashickur-noor> তাই মনে হয়
<Tuhin> my 1st pc had 33.6 kbps
<ashickur-noor> আমি একটেল দিয়েই শুরু করি তখন ১ গিগা একটেল ছাড়া কেউ দিত না
<Tuhin> i used to get 3kbps
<Tuhin> try aktel again
<Tuhin> u can 1st try their 10 MB/1day package to see their present speed
<ashickur-noor> না এখন একই অবস্থ্যা
<Tuhin> or the 20tk @ 20 MB
<ashickur-noor> আর তাদের প্রিপেইডে আনলিমিটেড নাই
<ashickur-noor> আমি দেখেছি
<ashickur-noor> দেখে শুনেই বাংলালিংক চালাই
<Tuhin> the 3GB  for 518Tk is like unlimited
<ashickur-noor> সব সময় সমস্যা করে না এবং ২৬ KBps পাই
<Tuhin> 3GB is enough 
<Tuhin> 26 KBps ??!!!
<ashickur-noor> আমার ৩ জিবি শেষ করতে ১ সপ্তাহ লাগে না
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<ashickur-noor> ২৬ KBps
<Tuhin> 26 Kilo Bytes per second?
<ashickur-noor> এ জন্ই এটা চালাই
<Tuhin> wow
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু ping ভাল না
<Tuhin> which package? how much permonth?
<Tuhin> Blion's ping is good
<ashickur-noor> তাই লাইন চালায় মজা পাই না
<ashickur-noor> জানি
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু খরচ অনেক
<ashickur-noor> আমি p2 চালাই ৭৫২ টাকা দিতে হয় মাসে
<Tuhin> unlimited?
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<Tuhin> 752 tk for 26 KBps is very good deal
<Tuhin> did u test the speed using speedtest.net or something?
<ashickur-noor> হুম কিন্তু পিং খারাপ তাই লাইন ডাউন হয় মাঝে মাঝে
<ashickur-noor> না ডাউনলোড ম্যানেজার আর নিজের ক্যালকুলেশন ই বলে
<ashickur-noor> পিং এর জন্য speedtest.net ভাল উত্তর দেয় না
<Tuhin> hmm my BLion @ 128kbps @690tk gives good service
<Tuhin> ping koto ashe?
<ashickur-noor> সবচেয়ে কম ৫০০
<ashickur-noor> আর উপরে কথা নাই ৩০০০ও আসে
<Tuhin> i got BLion connection when they just started their range in my area
<Tuhin> 1st 1 month coverage was very bad
<ashickur-noor> আমি বিডিকম এর লাইন নিব কিছু দিন পর
<ashickur-noor> বাসা পরিবর্তন করব তাই নিচ্ছি না
<Tuhin> their connection is wired ethernet?
<ashickur-noor> হুম 
<ashickur-noor> ওদের অফার ভাল ৭০০ টাকায় 16 KBps সর্বনিম্ন আর উপরো ২৪ KBps 
<ashickur-noor> সাথে লোকাল মিরর বোনাস
<Tuhin> BLion 512kbps @ 920 tk / 6 GB limit
<Tuhin> i used to use 3GB Aktel , used to take 25-30 days to finish 3GB
<ashickur-noor> জানি কিন্তু লোকাল মিরর এর কোন সাপোর্ট নাই
<Tuhin> sometimes had bandwith left
<Tuhin> what they have in their mirror?
<Tuhin> Debian repository?
<ashickur-noor> হুম আমারও একসময় ১ গিবি শেষ হত না
<ashickur-noor> ispros
<ashickur-noor> Ubuntu + debian + fedora + cent OS
<Tuhin> hmm
<ashickur-noor> ২০০-৩৫০ KBps পাওয়া যায়
<ashickur-noor> সাথে ফাইল শেয়ারিং তো আছেই
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> i m looking for bdcom site
<Tuhin> their site is slow :|
<ashickur-noor> আপনার এলাকার লোকাল আইএসপি এর সাথে যোগাযোগ করেন
<Tuhin> they do business /advertises for 1-3 month then stops advertiseing
<ashickur-noor> শুধু বিডিকম না আরও আইএসপি যারা bdix এর মেম্বার তারা সকলেই ispros এর মিরর সাপোর্টটা পায়
<Tuhin> which means their service is overloaded
<Tuhin> i get that support from BLion too
<ashickur-noor> হুম আপনি বাংলালায়নেই ভাল আছেন
<Tuhin> speed good + very low ping to ispros
<Tuhin> 78 ms ping
<Tuhin> to ispros
<ashickur-noor> জানি আমার ভাই চালায়
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু ডালো স্পিড কম
<ashickur-noor> বাংলালায়ন bdix এর মেম্বার তাই পায়
<Tuhin> why dont u share that connection?
<ashickur-noor> কোনটা?
<Tuhin> i shared my connection with guests etc
<Tuhin> ur brothers BLion
<ashickur-noor> উনি প্রিপেইড চালায় ১ জিবি
<ashickur-noor> ৩০০ টাকা
<Tuhin> 0.0
<ashickur-noor> আর উনার বাসা আমার বাসা থেকে ৩০০ মিটার দূরে
<Tuhin> hmm
<ashickur-noor> ১২৮ করে নামলে আমার ১ জিবি শেষ করতে আমার ১ দিনও লাগবে না
<Tuhin> http://www.bdcom.com/  not loading
<ashickur-noor> >:-) 
<ashickur-noor> গুগল করেন
<Tuhin> i m occasional downloader
<Tuhin> i dont update my Linux evday
<ashickur-noor> খিলগাও মতিঝিলের পাশে না?
<Tuhin> yes
<ashickur-noor> দেখেন ওখানে ISPROS আছে কিনা?
<Tuhin> there is komolapur and shahjanpur in middle
<ashickur-noor> পেলে আপনার সুবিধা হবে
<Tuhin> bdcom site is dead?
<Tuhin> can u load it
<Tuhin> ?
<ashickur-noor> আপনার কি জানতে হবে বলেন ?
<Tuhin> their offers
<Tuhin> Khilgao -Goran area
<ashickur-noor> কেন?
<Tuhin> i cant load their site
<Tuhin> i want to reduce cost
<Tuhin> less than 500-600tk
<ashickur-noor> ওদের ৭০০ টাকা সবচেয়ে কম
<ashickur-noor> এর চেয়ে কম নাই
<Tuhin> its same as Blion then
<ashickur-noor> আপনি রবি বা বাংলালিংক দেখেন
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<Tuhin> i use this connection from 2-3 pcs
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে বাংলালায়নি ঠিক আছে
<ashickur-noor> পোস্টপেইড থেকে প্রিপেইডে আসা যায় না
<Tuhin> yes
<Tuhin> postpaid is good
<ashickur-noor> আপনার প্যাকেজটা চরম
<Tuhin> prepaid is funny
<ashickur-noor> যদি কোন দিন বাদ দিয়ে দেন তাহলে আমাকে দিয়ে দিয়েন
<Tuhin> 300tk for 15 days ?? lol
<ashickur-noor> না প্রিপেইড ৩০০ টাকা ১ জিবি ৬৪ KBps ৩০ দিন
<Tuhin> i know a person who have inactive BLion connection
<ashickur-noor> কোথায়?
<Tuhin> he lives at motijheel
<ashickur-noor> আমাকে এড্রেসটা দেন
<Tuhin> he comes in this chat room sometimes
<ashickur-noor> ৬০০ টাকার টা চালায়?
<Tuhin> i think so
<Tuhin> he stopped using that
<Tuhin> coz they upgraded him to a limited or something
<ashickur-noor> আপনি খবর নিতে পারলে আমাকে জানায়েন
<ashickur-noor> কেন?
<ashickur-noor> ৬০০ টাকার টা তো আপডেট করে নাই?
<ashickur-noor> আমার ৬০০ টাকার টা লাগবে
<Tuhin> i dont know
<ashickur-noor> ওটা আনলিমিটেড তাই
<Tuhin> i will ask him
<ashickur-noor> খরচও কম
<Tuhin> i used to see people sellign their BLion connection at Clickbd.com
<Tuhin> u can look there
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে দেখব
<ashickur-noor> আমার পুরাতন লাইন কারন খরচ কম
<Tuhin> i will test the 10/20 TK 1 day Blink package to see their speed
<Tuhin> i have their sim unused
<ashickur-noor> দেখেন
<Tuhin> sometimes i need interent while outside
<Tuhin> which phone u used to connect the blink connection to pc?
<ashickur-noor> আপনাদের জন্য জন্য ওদের কিছু লিমিটেড প্যাকেজ আছে
<ashickur-noor> নোকিয়া ৬৩০০
<ashickur-noor> গ্রমীন ফোন মডেম>:-) 
<Tuhin> u used Blink sim with GP modem?
<Tuhin> any hack u needed to use that?
<ashickur-noor> না
<ashickur-noor> এমনিই পায়
<ashickur-noor> আমি জানতাম না যে এটা পায় পরে এক আড্ডায় জানতে পারি
<ashickur-noor> এর আগেই একটা পচা মডেম কিনেছিলাম
<Tuhin> good
<Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> i thought about buying 1 modem years ago
<Tuhin> how far is lalbager killa from ur home?
<ashickur-noor> প্রায় ১ কিলো
<Tuhin> 1 of my friend used to live at Killar mor long time ago
<ashickur-noor> আগে সকালে হাটতে যেতাম এখন তাও যাই না
<Tuhin> near killar mor
<Tuhin> how far is killar mor?
<Tuhin> 1 kilo away from LAlbager killa is called lalbag !?
<ashickur-noor> ৩ মিনিট কেল্লা থেকে
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<Tuhin> ur home is near killar mor?
<ashickur-noor> আমাদের রাস্তা নাক বরাবর সোজা না তাই ১ কিলো হয়ে যায়
<ashickur-noor> না
<Tuhin> ok , where u will take the new/next home?
<ashickur-noor> এখন বলতে পারছি না
<Tuhin> in old dhaka or anywhere else?
<Tuhin> old dhaka is in corner 
<Tuhin> every place is far from old dhaka 
<ashickur-noor> লালবাগের আশেপাশেই থাকব
<Tuhin> except DU , new market area
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> Qubee 512kbps unlimited @ 1438tk
<Tuhin> 1440 tk is too much
<Tuhin> before using aktel , i used to use 300 Tk Dial up card from Rankstel
<Tuhin> welcome back
<ashickur-noor1> ধন্যবাদ
<Tuhin>  Qubee 512kbps unlimited @ 1438tk
<Tuhin> 1440 tk is too much
<ashickur-noor1> জানি
<Tuhin> before using aktel , i used to use 300 Tk Dial up card from Rankstel
<ashickur-noor1> স্পিড ভাল পাওয়া যায়
<ashickur-noor1> আমি ঢাকাফোন চালাতাম
<ashickur-noor1> ১০-১১ পেতাম
<Tuhin> it was a hard decission to start the 520tl aktel connection
<Tuhin> BD Gov is corrupt
<Tuhin> they destroy all BD Businees
<Tuhin> killed all PSTN wireless companies
<ashickur-noor1> আমি আবার ফেরত আসছি
<Tuhin> wb
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কি জানি বলছিলেন?
<Tuhin> <Tuhin> BD Gov is corrupt
<Tuhin> <Tuhin> they destroy all BD Businees
<Tuhin> killed all PSTN wireless companies
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<ashickur-noor> এটা সবাই জানে
<Tuhin> forgave the mobile companies who did the same crime
<ashickur-noor> আমরা ব্যান্ডউইথ পাই না আর তারা এটা রপ্তানি করবে বলে চিন্তা করছে
<Tuhin> yes
<ashickur-noor> ওদের ক্ষমা না করলে পকেটে টাকা আসবে না
<Tuhin> they have much worse design
<Tuhin> they plan to reverse 1971 and 1947......
<ashickur-noor> হুম তা ঠিক
<Tuhin> they plan to make "South Asian Union"
<ashickur-noor> বিটিসিএল এর কথাই চিন্তা করেন 
<Tuhin> BD will lose all freedom, sovereighnty
<ashickur-noor> এরা ভাল সার্ভিস দিলে দেশের সব অঞ্চলে ইন্টারনেট চলে যৈত
<Tuhin> army , police, Gov , finance, Money all will be merged with India, Srilanka, nepal, pakistan , afghanistan.............
<ashickur-noor> ভাই আমাকে যেতে হবে
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> bye for today 
<Tuhin> see  u later :)
<ashickur-noor> পরে কথা বলব
<ashickur-noor> ইনশাআল্লাহ
#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-02
<Ekushey> ping maqtanim
<maqtanim> pong Ekushey 
<maqtanim> :)
<Ekushey> |.
<Ekushey> .|
<Ekushey> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-03
<shahriar86> Hello tanvir
#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-04
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কেউ আছে নাকি?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-05
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কেউ কি আছেন নাকি?
<Tanvir> আছি।
<ashickur-noor> আপনি একাই নাকি?
<ashickur-noor> পরে কথা বলছি নামাজে যাব
<Tanvir> আচ্ছা। :)
<tarunno> ping maqtanim:
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-28
 * Banglalion walks in.
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> ভাই আর কয়টা নিক চালান @Barebone
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-29
<ashickur-noor> Any body?
<tuxboy> @C-4  how many nicks do you have? :-P 
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-30
<tuxboy> @Ekushey there?
<Ekushey> tuxboy
<Ekushey> ki khobor?
<tuxboy> I am back! @Ekushey
<tuxboy> miya, gorome 
<tuxboy> কাইত 
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> dropbox khulo nai aar?
<tuxboy> মিয়া, লল লল কইরা লাভ 
<tuxboy> নাই 
<tuxboy> তয় আব্বায় একটা স্ট্যান্ড ফ্যান কিনছে 
<tuxboy> জোরসে হাওয়া দেয় 
<tuxboy> চ্রম! 
<Ekushey> battery powered?
<tuxboy> নোপ 
<tuxboy> AC
<Ekushey> current thake?
<tuxboy> IPS ড্রেন করে 
<tuxboy> ফেলে
<tuxboy> হুম 
<Ekushey> ah IPS
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা আইস টি জিনিসটা কেমুন? 
<Ekushey> hey Rezwan
<Rezwan> hi Russell bhai :)
<Ekushey> hey hey
<Ekushey> good news, i'm now a part of the ubuntu membership board :)
<Rezwan> wow. congratulations :))
<Rezwan> btw how may people are members of "ubuntu membership board"? ;-P
<Ekushey> 4 members
<Ekushey> time to write up a blog post, lol :p
<Rezwan> Ekushey, don't forget to share the link :)
<Rezwan> btw what's the link of your blog Russell bhai?
<Ekushey> http://ekushey.com ;)
<Ekushey> can you rejoin the channel?
<Ekushey> part and rejoin...
<Rezwan> I don't understand it Russell bhai
<Rezwan> did mean leaving and then come back to this channel?
<Rezwan> did you*
<Ekushey> yes yes correct
<Rezwan> ok!
<Rezwan> I'm back!
<Ekushey> wb
<Ekushey> wait a sec bro...
<Rezwan> ok waiting, but don't know that waiting for what :P
<Ekushey> ok try once more please
<Ekushey> ah :)
<Rezwan> so from now I will get the "voice" automatically?
<Ekushey> yes wanted to see if it works or not :P
<Rezwan> haha ok I believe it might will work
<Ekushey> glad i still remember the command :p
<Rezwan> what's the point of having voice Russell bhai? what the difference does it make? :)
<Ekushey> nothing over here, it's a small channel
<Ekushey> but still ;)
<Rezwan> haha okay
<Rezwan> so it's like having a tag that I'm a regular member of this channel? :)
<Ekushey> well voiced used can chat on a moderated channel, but this channel isn't moderated
<Ekushey> but still, it gives a warm feeling :)
<Rezwan> ahh okay :)
<Ekushey> do you maintain a blog?
<Rezwan> Ekushey, mmmm...... I have some blogs but.....
<Rezwan> very irregular 
<Ekushey> i don't write either
<Ekushey> let me take a look :)
<Rezwan> don't look on my blog! :P
<Rezwan> I even don't know what do I write :P
<Rezwan> !
<Rezwan> but give me the link of your blog :)
<Rezwan> btw I can get the link of your blog anyway ;)
<Ekushey> mine is at http://ekushey.com
<Ekushey> easy link ;)
<Rezwan> ahh yes you've mentioned it earlier :P
<Rezwan> btw I can get the link from your twitter too ;)
<Rezwan> mine is http://sonofrain.wordpress.com
<Ekushey> i'm Ekushey everywhere (almost)
<Rezwan> so it's now trademark for you ;)
<Rezwan> a*
<Rezwan> you patent the nick like Jabbar Kagu ;-P
<Ekushey> lol
<Rezwan> the social networking platform I'm most regular is twitter
<Rezwan> my twitter nick is @rezbd
<Rezwan> http://twitter.com/rezbd
<Ekushey> i'm there already
<Ekushey> we have few things in common
<Ekushey> will talk about it later
<Rezwan> yes I know your twitter :)
<Rezwan> actually I got*
<Ekushey> twitter is crazy! it says "Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!"
<Rezwan> what!!
<Ekushey> happening to all pages that i'm trying to check
<Rezwan> mysterious!
<Rezwan> perhaps the pages really do not exist!
<Rezwan> or the person you are looking for deactivated his/her twitter account
<Ekushey> working with https://
<Rezwan> ahhh!
<Rezwan> then it is my fault :P
<Ekushey> nah it's twitter's fault
<Ekushey> it should work the same way
<Rezwan> yes it should
<Rezwan> I rarely go to the twitter main site
<Rezwan> mostly tweet using a twitter app or client 
<Ekushey> TweetDeck is good... supports multiple account
<Rezwan> I like Hotot most
<Rezwan> it also supports multiple account :)
<Ekushey> i started using TweetDeck after Twitter bought them
<Rezwan> I've tried TweetDeck once. one chrome
<Rezwan> I found Echofon better convenient than it :P
<Ekushey> i used to use it, until it stopped working
<Rezwan> you may try hotot. it has been improved a lot recently.
<Ekushey> will do :)
<Rezwan> :)
<ArcAngel> !urlinfo-enable
<InfoAngel> urlinfo enabled
<Ekushey> :)
<ArcAngel> O=)
<Ekushey> what other commands does it have ArcAngel?
<ArcAngel> !list
<InfoAngel> available plugins: 8b, admin, alarm, alias, all, ask, autovoice, birthday, bugtracker, cfg, chan, chatlog, choice, colors, confluence, controlchar, core, count, data, dns, echo, feedback, fisheye, fleet, forward, gatekeeper, gcalc, geo, greeting, grep, hubbub, idle, ignore, imdb, infoitem, ipcalc, irc, irccat, irccat2, jira, karma, karma2, kickban, koffie, learn, lists, - 1 more
<lubotu2`> ArcAngel: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ArcAngel> !more
<InfoAngel>  lmgt, markov, misc, more, mpd, nickserv, not, ops, outputcache, overflow, plug, plus, ps, quote2, rc, relay, remind, restserver, reverse, rss, search, shop, size, snarf, sort, spider, tail, test, tinyurl, to, todo, todo2, topic, tour, twitter, udp, uniq, urban, url, urlinfo, user, userstate, watcher, weather, welcome, wikipedia, xmpp, yacy
<Ekushey> ah!
<Ekushey> !weather dhaka
<InfoAngel> Dhaka, Dhaka Division (dhaka) has a temperature of C/F with Humidity: 0%.  ( km/h).
<Rezwan> LOL
<Ekushey> !weather new york
<InfoAngel> New York, NY (new york) has a temperature of 23C/74F with Humidity: 76%. Wind: N at 4 mph (6.0 km/h). Oh, and it's Clear.
<lubotu2`> Ekushey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ekushey> !weather sylhet
<InfoAngel> Sylhet, Sylhet Division (sylhet) has a temperature of 29C/84F with Humidity: 73%. Wind: S at 1 mph (2.0 km/h). Oh, and it's Thunderstorm.
<Rezwan> "Dhaka Division (dhaka) has a temperature" LMAO
<Ekushey> !twitter
<InfoAngel> twitter <txt>
<Ekushey> !twitter test
<InfoAngel> 1 tweet posted
<Ekushey> oops :p
<ArcAngel> eheh
<ArcAngel> i have no idea where
<ArcAngel> =P
<Ekushey> ArcAngel hehe ;)
<ArcAngel> this bot does so much
<Ekushey> !rss
<ArcAngel> i don't know all myself
<ArcAngel> =P
<Ekushey> !rss help
<Ekushey> !welcome
<InfoAngel> Welcome to JSONBOT - you can give this bot commands. try !help .. or !todo or !shop or !feedback .. ;]
<Ekushey> !help
<InfoAngel> documentation for jsonbot can be found at http://jsonbot.org
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<InfoAngel> see !list for loaded plugins and "!help plugin" for help on the plugin.
<Ekushey> !help rss
<InfoAngel> can't find help on rss
<Ekushey> !help twitter
<InfoAngel> help on twitter:  arguments: <txt> - send a twitter message.
<InfoAngel> permissions: USER, GUEST - location: jsb.plugs.common.twitter - examples: twitter just found the http://jsonbot.org project
<Rezwan> is it not possible to get weather update like this using the bot? >> 
<Ekushey> !imdb titanic
<InfoAngel> Titanic (USA,Canada,Hungary,UK): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1869152/ | rating: 5.6 (out of 1372 votes) | Genres Drama | Language: English
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> !weather Dhaka
<Rezwan> <s2k_twitter> Rezwan's weather request; Dhaka, Bangladesh (23.8°N/90.4°E); Updated: 12:00 AM BDT (May 31, 2012); Conditions: Thunderstorm; Temperature: 85°F (29.4°C); High/Low: 100/82°F (37.8/27.8°C); Humidity: 71%; Dew Point: 77°F (25°C); Pressure: 29.53 in/1000 hPa; Wind: Calm
<Ekushey> Rezwan my bot could do that but it's offline now
<Rezwan> ahh :(
<Rezwan> !imdb mr. nobody
<Rezwan> :/
<Ekushey> !imdb beder meye josna
<lubotu2`> Ekushey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InfoAngel> Beder Meye Josna (Bangladesh,India, 1991): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0197278/ | rating: 7.5 (out of 39 votes) | Genres Drama,Romance | Language: Bengali
<Rezwan> LOL
<Ekushey> !imdb mr. nobody
<InfoAngel> Film not found
<Rezwan> !imdb twelve angry men
<lubotu2`> Rezwan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ekushey> !fisheye
<Ekushey> !wikipedia coffee
<lubotu2`> Ekushey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InfoAngel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee ===> *  brewed: 1 cup (7 oz, 207 ml) = 80–135 mg. [!] *  drip: 1 cup (7 oz, 207 ml) = 115–175 mg. [!] *  espresso: 1 shot (1.5–2 oz, 45–60 ml) = 100 mg [!] *  Coffee Roasting [!] *  Home Roasting Coffee [!] *  Tea [!] *  International Coffee Agreement - 13 more
<Ekushey> !wikipedia bangladesh
<lubotu2`> Ekushey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InfoAngel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh ===> * Fazlur Rahman Khan The father of "tubular design". He is the designer of Willis tower, John Hancock centre, Hajj terminal and etc. He is regarded as the "Einstein of structural engineering" and and the "Greatest Structural Engineer of the 20th Century" for his innovative use of structural systems that remain fundamental to modern skyscraper construction. - 7 more
 * Rezwan thwaps InfoAngel 
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> !google test
<lubotu2`> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<InfoAngel> Title: "Google" - http://tinyurl.com/161
<Rezwan> Russell bhai did you ever check "uncyclopedia" ?
<Ekushey> yes yes, hilarious site lol
<Rezwan> yes lol
<Ekushey> people gets offenced reading the bangladesh page but i found it to be funny
<Rezwan> I found it very funny too
<Rezwan> I was die laughing 
<Ekushey> i think Sylheti people living in UK wrote major parts of it
<Rezwan> mmm.. possibly 
<Ekushey> hahaha good, it means your sense of humour is good
<Rezwan> my sense of houmour is not bad, that I can say you :)
<Ekushey> Bangladeshi people lack sense of humour
<Rezwan> I don't think so Russell bhai
<Rezwan> in twitter I found many Bengali folks with a very good sense of humour
<Rezwan> but yes one think is sure
<Rezwan> generally religious people lack sense of humor :P
<Ekushey> twitter users from bangladesh doesn't represent the country ;)
<Rezwan> haha sure
<Ekushey> i interact with a lot of people (from all walks of life) and this what i've realized
<Ekushey> sense of humour is very low 
<Ekushey> people easily get offended
<Rezwan> sigh
<Rezwan> yes you are right. I feel it mostly in real life
<Ekushey> yeah that is what i'm sayinh
<Rezwan> and girls have even lesser sense of humour :P
<Ekushey> even high court get offended if you say something bad about the PM on facebook
<Rezwan> LOL
<Ekushey> a facebook status doesn't mean anything
<Ekushey> they don't understand it
<Rezwan> I see religious people also get offended very often
<Rezwan> even I'm a religious. I can say think
<Rezwan> তাদের "ধর্মানুভূতিতে" খুব ঘন ঘন আঘাত লাগে
<Rezwan> আশ্চর্য এক অনুভূতি!
<Ekushey> hehehe true
<Rezwan> I think average Americans have good sense of humour
<Ekushey> they do
<Rezwan> I've been in a couple of weather channels in espernet for almost two years. most of them, almost everybody t here are Americans.
<Rezwan> they have a good sense of humour
<Rezwan> I know they do not resemble the whole Americans 
<Ekushey> you have personal interests in meteorology?
<Rezwan> mmm.. kind of
<Rezwan> not so deeply
<Rezwan> I just like to keep an eye on weather. that's all :)
<Rezwan> and also like to keep an eye on a major hurricane when it forms 
<Ekushey> hurricanes worldwide or in bangladesh?
<Rezwan> sorry I got a disconnect very badly
 * Rezwan pokes Ekushey 
<Ekushey> np
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> I know they do not resemble the whole Americans 
<Rezwan> <Ekushey> you have personal interests in meteorology?
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> mmm.. kind of
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> not so deeply
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> I just like to keep an eye on weather. that's all :)
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> and also like to keep an eye on a major hurricane when it forms 
<Rezwan> <Ekushey> hurricanes worldwide or in bangladesh?
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> major hurricane worldwide
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> major hurrican doesn't happen a lot
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> specially up to category 3, 4 or 5
<Rezwan> <Rezwan> category 4 or 5 hurricanes are very rare to happen
<Rezwan> I've dropped after that
<Ekushey> i didn't get those 4 lines
<Rezwan> I guessed so ;)
<Rezwan> can you remember a hurricane was heading to NY last year?
<Ekushey> what was the name?
<Rezwan> it caused a massive flood in the differ states of US
<Rezwan> mmm... earl ?
<Ekushey> right!
<Ekushey> glad it wasn't Sahara ;)
<Rezwan> hahaha
<Rezwan> it was a category 3 hurricane 
<Rezwan> but it did hell scare them 
<Rezwan> I was keeping an eye on it's path
<Ekushey> we get cyclones and not hurricanes, right?
<Ekushey> will have to study about it
<Rezwan> yes but they are same :)
<Rezwan> just name differs place to place
<Ekushey> ohhh
<Rezwan> here hurricanes are knows as cyclone 
<Ekushey> so what category do we get in here?
<Rezwan> in some place they are known as typhoon 
<Rezwan> the last most powerful cyclone সিডর was a cat 4
<Ekushey> eurofighter typhoon!
<Rezwan> I don't know how to spell সিডর in English :P
<Ekushey> i think sidr
<Ekushey> !google sidr
<lubotu2`> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<InfoAngel> Title: "Google" - http://tinyurl.com/161
<Ekushey> bad bot
<Rezwan> lol
<Ekushey> "Cyclone Sidr was the strongest named cyclone in the Bay of Bengal that resulted into one of the worst natural disasters in Bangladesh."
<Rezwan> we don't got category 5 hurricane/cyclone 
<Rezwan> perhaps we had before they started to keep records ;)
<Ekushey> Sahara/Papiya = cat 4
<Ekushey> Hasina/Khaleda = cat 5
<Rezwan> LMAO
<Rezwan> a category 5 hurricane may happen maximum once in a year worldwide 
<Ekushey> brb...
<Rezwan> ok
<Ekushey> back Rezwan
<Ekushey> will be away again after some time
<Rezwan> welcome back :)
<Ekushey> thanks
<Ekushey> when you do you usually go to bed?
<Rezwan> it depends
<Rezwan> sometimes 1, sometimes 2
<Rezwan> sometimes even at 12am!
<Rezwan> I guess you stay up overnight? ;)
<Ekushey> yup
<Ekushey> all night long
<Rezwan> when do you wake up at morning?
<Ekushey> i usually go to bed between 6-8 AM and wake up at around 3-5 PM 
<Ekushey> brb again
<Rezwan> a perfect owl life! I jealous you
<Rezwan> welcome back ashickur-noor 
<Rezwan> Ekushey: I'm going off to sleep Russell bhai. have a wonderful evening :)
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-31
<tuxboy> @InfoAngel there?
<C-4> Ekushey and Rezwan, there?
<C-4> Just shoving my opinion: I think being voiced like a public discussion channel like this is weird.
<C-4> Also I think +vV assigned to two nick (which are not bots per my reckoning) is also unusual.
<C-4> nicks*
<C-4> Same goes for #blua and #bangladesh. :-)
<Rezwan> hi C-4 aka Tanvir bhai :)
<C-4> Hello Rezwan bhai!
<samirbd> hello
<C-4> Hello Samirbd. ;-)
<samirbd> hei. I am not very familiar with all. What do you do C-4?
<C-4> You mean here?
<samirbd> no. by profession i mean
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> বটে ভরপুর
<Ekushey> hello samirbd
<C-4> Hello Ekushey. :-)
<C-4> What did I do? lol
<Ekushey> not +v for you C-4
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> brb time for breakfast
<C-4> Thanks but, my point was, +vV is unnecessary in public discussion channel like this.
<Ekushey> +v is unncessary on freenode
<C-4> Also +oO.
<Ekushey> only guys people here
<C-4> What?
<Ekushey> *only nice guys here
<C-4> No doubt.
<Ekushey> let me get back after breakfast
<C-4> Sure.
<C-4> Ashickur-noor, ole. :-)
<C-4> ভাই ভালো আছেন?
<C-4> !weather Ny-Ålesund
<lubotu2`> C-4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C-4> You are an oxymoron.
<C-4> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<C-4> lol Meant your command help. You are really an oxymoron. :-D
<C-4> !patience
<lubotu2`> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<InfoAngel> 1. Title: "Official Ubuntu Documentation" - http://tinyurl.com/eseps 2. Title: "Ubuntu Forums"  3. Title: "Ask Ubuntu"
<ashickur-noor> কি চলতেছে?
<C-4> বট টেস্টিং
<ashickur-noor> hum
<C-4> তো ভাই, ভালো আছেন্নি?
<Ekushey> C-4 you're home?
<C-4> Aye.
<Ekushey> you're always home?
<C-4> Most of the time..
<C-4> Well, sort of.
<C-4> Why
<C-4> ?
<Ekushey> just asking
<C-4> Oh, okay.
<C-4> Ekushey, okay, about the channel management I those were my suggestion. Having you +O is kind of weird.
<C-4> And +V for others are fairly unnecessary (unless there is a speciality).
<Ekushey> how is +o weird?
<C-4> +O I mean.
<C-4> Because 1) No need; 2) It is not really your personal channel. :-)
<Ekushey> what makes you think that this is not my channel?
<C-4> Also that +O ask for human nicks ask fairly inappropriate attention in public channel like this.
<C-4> Because it is #ubuntu-bd ;-)
<C-4> That is Ubuntu Bangladesh. It is an organization, not a person. :-)
<Ekushey> lol whatever you think
<C-4> Sure, but my thinkings deserve to be counted I think.
<C-4> Not in any side here, but as I said, that is fairly inappropriate.
<Ekushey> C-4, as if we get a lot of visitors here?
<C-4> This has nothing to do with visitors actually, those flags ask attention.
<C-4> And those attention is unneeded.
<C-4> Well, you know things well I am sure. Just look at other channels like this. :-)
<C-4> Discussions channels flag only bots (in some cases).
<Ekushey> i've been using IRC for much longer than you do, i know what's appropriate and what's not very well
<C-4> Maybe. I am not a no0b either, if you argue in that point..
 * C-4 is a fellow channel op, has +f in 100+ channels, even.
<Ekushey> i really don't want to argue with anyone
<Ekushey> i heard what you said
<C-4> I am sure of that.
<C-4> But as I said, you have no need of a +O with your nick (unless you want attention here). :-)
<Ekushey> you already mentioned that few times
<C-4> I did, that is the probably the strongest point of being this channel weird at first glimpse.
<Ekushey> nothing is weird
<Ekushey> you're weird
<Ekushey> how does that make you feel?
<C-4> I feel nothing.
<Ekushey> excellent
<Ekushey> end of the conversation
<C-4> But can you state the importance of having +O for you?
<Ekushey> sure, let me show you
<toufique> Hlw everyone
<Ekushey> hey toufique
<toufique> Joined irc after a long time
<toufique> :)
<Ekushey> i think i know you?
<toufique> I guess. R u russel bhai?
<Ekushey> yes i am
<toufique> I am toufique imam. 
<Ekushey> right :)  how are you doing?
<toufique> I guess u know me. Atleast knew me
<toufique> F9
<toufique> What bout u bro?
<toufique> Hw is linuxing & photography?
<Ekushey> not active with the community 
<toufique> When everybody come 2 this room? @night
<Ekushey> and don't taking much pictures these days either
<toufique> Hmm. Bg wit ur profession/study?
<Ekushey> work is good
<toufique> I missed the last ubuntu 12.04 release party. :(
<Ekushey> i'm writing a book :)
<toufique> Really?
<Ekushey> no problem, there's always a next time
<toufique> On what topic?
<Ekushey> do you live in dhaka?
<toufique> Nope
<toufique> I live in natore
<toufique> Bt now living in Kushtia
<Ekushey> on linux of course...
<toufique> Studing in islamic uni kushtia
<Ekushey> Notore, righ... i sent you a mail once?
<toufique> Geeky level? Or 4 simple user lyk us?
<toufique> Yup
<toufique> Those moneybookers :) business 
<Ekushey> it is intended for novice linux sys admins
<toufique> Hmm. Gr8 :)
<Ekushey> i'll but a new lens in july and after that i'll go for a country tour... i might come to Kushtia too
<toufique> Btw dshould system admins learn php /sql/perl?
<toufique> Or just bash is enough?
<toufique> Gr8
<Ekushey> bash is what they need
<toufique> Here is lalaons mazar,shilaidoh,our university & much more
<toufique> I know a little bit bash script. Bt no idea bout php
<toufique> Or other language
<Ekushey> i visit someday
<Ekushey> hey stay here for 15 minutes, i'm coming
<toufique> :)
<Ekushey> ok?
<toufique> Ok
<toufique> I m in a running bus 'p
<toufique> Goin 2 my village now :)
<Ekushey> using irc from mobile?
<toufique> Yup
<Ekushey> nice
<Ekushey> Android phone? :)
<toufique> Yeah
<toufique> :)
<toufique> Galaxy mini
<toufique> Btw which distro r i using? 
<Ekushey> ubuntu
<toufique> 12.04?
<Ekushey> yes i upgraded finally
<Ekushey> i was using 10.10 all these days...
<toufique> Hm. i m still using 11.10
<toufique> Hmm.
<toufique> Adnan vai is gonna send me 12.04 after i return natore
<toufique> Some people are dual booting china android tabs with ubuntu
<toufique> Those tabs r cheap enough
<Ekushey> Chinese tablets!
<toufique> Yup
<toufique> They even support gp/other edge modem directly
<Ekushey> as well as CDMA
<Ekushey> ie. Citycell
<Ekushey> Chinese technology amuses me :p
<toufique> Hmm
<toufique> R u still using your old airtel sim?
<Ekushey> btw what subject are you studying now?
<Ekushey> no sir, i use banglalink now
<Ekushey> my number is 0192-4955-405
<toufique> Eng literatute
<toufique> My sub sucks :(
<Ekushey> no it doesn't, it is a good subject
<Ekushey> carry on
<toufique> I dont like literature actually
<toufique> :(
<Ekushey> oh
<Ekushey> then that's not good
<toufique> Hmm :(
<toufique> I had 2 choice. BBA & Eng
<toufique> Adnan vai suggested 2 study eng
<toufique> So am I 
<Ekushey> there is no use of doing BBA
<toufique> Bt so many students are studing bba&cse
<toufique> There is no pvt uni without bba&cse
<Ekushey> in all universities the best looking girls are from the english dept. ;)
<toufique> Lol
<toufique> Yeah. In my class there r 102 students. 52 r girls
<toufique> Bt all of em r engaged :\
<Ekushey> no problem, keep trying ;)
<toufique> I just think "aita kisu hoilo?" :p
<Ekushey> hehehe btw you're studying in Kushtia Islamic University?
<toufique> Hmm
<Ekushey> shobai ki hujur ekhane?
<toufique> No. Bt so.many shibir & chagu r everywhere
<Ekushey> hahahaha jamaat shibir is everywhere
<toufique> Mayb
<toufique> I have stopped beleiving in democracy 4our country
<toufique> So all of em r same 2 me
<Ekushey> where do you see democracy in our country?
<Ekushey> no democracy here
<toufique> :(
<toufique> We've experienced martial law couple of times
<toufique> That was worse
<Ekushey> true
<toufique> So what should we do? Just leave bd? Or kill all of the people? :p
<toufique> Have u ever been Sirajgong?
<Ekushey> both ;)
<Ekushey> nope...
<toufique> I m going sirajgong now
<toufique> :)
<toufique> My village is there.
<Ekushey> via jamuna bridge?
<Ekushey> nice
<toufique> If u go sirajgong, then u hv 2 cross the bridge
<toufique> Not 4 mr
<toufique> Yrah. I 've spent 1st 6years of my life in village.
<Ekushey> hope you enjoy your time
<toufique> It's good to going back :)
<toufique> Tx
<toufique> Anyway bye 4 nw
<toufique> See u soon in kushtia
<toufique> :)
<Ekushey> hi Rezwan bhai
<Ekushey> hi kalpurush
<Rezwan> hola! 
<Ekushey> link for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<InfoAngel> Title: "Membership - Ubuntu Wiki" - http://tinyurl.com/4noe3o
<Rezwan> does it work as a link shortener?
<Ekushey> it just did :p
<Rezwan> I see ;p
<tareq> hello
<Ekushey> hey
<Ekushey> still using GP?
<Ekushey> ping tareq
<tareq> hi Ekushey
<Ekushey> hi hi
<tareq> rasel vai ar keo nai
<Ekushey> nah this channel is always this small
<Ekushey> so what is new with you? :)
<Ekushey> i hope all is well?
<tareq> going well
 * Tanvir walks in. :-)
<tareq> what about 2mros meet up ?
<Ekushey> tareq: i'm not sure, i've an appointment in the evening
<Ekushey> i need to finish some work before that... if i get time i'll join in
<Ekushey> will you be attending the meet up?
<tareq> not sure :S
<Ekushey> it's so hot... everytime i go out if come back home all sweaty :(
<Ekushey> humidity is very high
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> সবাই চুপ কেন?
<ashickur-noor> সব ঘুমায়
<Ekushey> nah i'm awake ashickur-noor
<ashickur-noor> ওহহহ
<ashickur-noor> কালকে আসতেছেন তো?
 * C-4 is awake too.
<C-4> Have a meeting in 3 a.m.; worst thing ever.
<Ekushey> i want to, i hope i can make it
<C-4> @নূর ভাই, মিটিং কই?
<C-4> কিসের উপ্রে? কাদের লাগি?
<C-4> ashickur-noor অখন দেখি আপনেই ঘুম পাড়ছেন!
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> আমি জীবিত আছি
<ashickur-noor> সাপোর্ট দেই
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> http://www.somewhereinblog.net/blog/mahinjm/29593629
<InfoAngel> Title: ";););) [sb] তৈরী করে ফেলুন সত্যিকারের ট্রোজান ভাইরাস আর পিসির বারোটা বাজান [/sb] B-)B-)B-)- mahinjm's bangla blog" - http://tinyurl.com/7b6edw3
<ashickur-noor> হাসি রাখতাম কই চিন্তা করতেছি
<ashickur-noor> জটিল কাজ 
<ashickur-noor> এই বট কনফিগার করছে কে?
<C-4> ফেরেশতা বাবাজি।
<C-4> অন্তত নিক দেইখা তাই মনে হয়। লোল।
<C-4> যা হোক, আপনি দ্যান সাপোর্ট। হাসি চাইপা রাইখেন না। হাসি ছড়ায়া দেন।
<C-4> জায়গা মতো হাসতে না পারলে টুইটারে হাসেন।
<ashickur-noor> টুইটার আমার মতন পাবলিকের জন্য না
<C-4> অ।
<C-4> যাই কাম করি।
<C-4> আপনে সাপোর্ট দেন। উইকি সাপোর্ট লাগলে ডাক দিয়েন। :-P
<ashickur-noor> উইকি পারি না
<ashickur-noor> তখন উবুন্টুটা আপডেট করার দরকার ছিলো
<ashickur-noor> maya_ 
<ashickur-noor> স্বাগতম
<C-4> ভাইবা দেখেন, এককালে উবুন্টুও পারতেন না। :-)
<ashickur-noor> তা ঠিক
<ashickur-noor> লিফোর কল্যাণে শিখছি
<ashickur-noor> লিফোর মতন একটা ফোরাম চালু করেন
<C-4> ভাই মোটিভেশন বড়ো জিনিস। ইচ্ছা থাকলে উপায় হয়।
<ashickur-noor> যেখানে প্রশ্ন করা যায়
<ashickur-noor> মানলাম
<ashickur-noor> দেখি
<C-4> প্রশ্ন উইকিতেও করা যায়।
<ashickur-noor> irc এর চ্যানেল দেন
<C-4> সিস্টেমটা সহজ করা নিয়া ভাবতেছি।
<C-4> আইআরসি চ্যানেল আছে।
<C-4> #wikipedia-bn আর #wikimedia-bd
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টুর চ্যানেলে এ উইকি
<C-4> আইআরসি ফিডের জন্য আছে #cvn-bn-scan
<C-4> আসেন, আইডেল করেন। প্রশ্ন করেন। আমি তো সারক্ষণই থাকি!
<ashickur-noor> আজকে সবাই চুপ
<ashickur-noor> মনে হয় বিকালের জন্য কথা জমায় রাখতেছে
<IccheGhuri> কেউ কিছু লেখে না নাকি? :-/
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> সবাই চুও
<ashickur-noor> ভাই #linuxdesh এ আসেন
<sagir42> না এসে পারলাম না। 
<sagir42> আপনাদের খবর কি/
<sagir42> ?
<sagir42> আমার জন্য দোয়া কইরেন। 
<IccheGhuri> সিট কোথায় পড়েছে?
<ashickur-noor> দোয়া করি
<Ekushey> Sagir bhai all the best!
<ashickur-noor> সগির ভাই যেন এক চান্সেই ক্যাডার হয়
<prativasic> সালাম
<prativasic> কেমন আছেন সবাই?
<ashickur-noor> আলহাদুলিল্লাহ
<prativasic> আজকে সবাই কি বেশি চুপচাপ? নাকি সব সময় এমনই থাকে?
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> আজকে সব ঘুমায়
<prativasic> আমি ৮টা থেকে চ্যানেলে আছি। তখনও ঘুমায় নাকি? :P
<IccheGhuri> ভাই আপনারা কি কেউ বলতে পারবেন ম্যাকে ব্যাশ স্ক্রিপ্ট চলে কিনা?
<ashickur-noor> চলার কথা
<prativasic> ইচ্ছে ঘুড়ি ভাই, কেমন আছেন?
<sagir42> আমার সিট পরছে ইডেনে :-[
<IccheGhuri> ম্যাকেও কি লিনাক্সের মত www ফোল্ডারে লোকালহোস্ট চলে?
<ashickur-noor> ডাকাইগো কলেজ
<ashickur-noor> xampp চলে
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> সগীর ভাই আপনি বাইচ্যা গেছেন
<ashickur-noor> ১০ মিনিটের পথ
<prativasic> নূর কি বলেন?
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> ডাকাইত গো কলেজ
<prativasic> সগীর ভাই, কেমন আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> = ইডেন
<ashickur-noor> :)
<prativasic> আপনার প্রস্তুতি কেমন?
<sagir42> চেস্টা করেছি একটি ভাল প্রস্তুতি নিতে। 
<sagir42> বাকি সব আল্লাহ্ এর হাতে্ 
<sagir42> সবাই দোয়া কইরেন যাতে করে ইজ্জত নিয়ে ফিরে আসতে পারি। 
<sagir42> ঘুমাতে গেলাম। 
<IccheGhuri> আমার বাসায় এক বিসিএস পরীক্ষার্থী আসছে, সে এখন ঘুমায় :)
<sagir42> সবাই ভাল থাকবেন্ 
<prativasic> ইনশাল্লাহ আপনার ইচ্ছা পূর্ন হবে
<sagir42> শুভ রাত্রি। 
<prativasic> আপনাকেও
<ashickur-noor> বটে ভরপুর
<ashickur-noor> নতুন কে আছেন?
<IccheGhuri> hello
<mezba> Hello everyone 
<mezba> I guess, everyone is sleeping
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-01
<crazicoder_99> hi 
<Rezwan> hi crazicoder_99 
<tuxboy> Anyone?
<Rezwan> hola!
<tuxboy> hey man
<Rezwan> hi
<tuxboy> I need a distro for a 733mhz machine
 * Rezwan looks around
<Rezwan> I'm gonna have lunch. BBL
<tuxboy> ok
<Rezwan> prativasic: জামাল ভাই, কেমন আছেন? 
<prativasic> ভাই, ভাল
<prativasic> আপনি কেমন আছেন
<Rezwan> আমিও ভাল আছি :)
<Ekushey> prativasic bhai er porichoy?
<prativasic> ভাই, আমি irc তে নতুন
<Ekushey> oh Jamal Uddin brother
<Ekushey> chinsi
<prativasic> এখানে কারো নাম ট্যাগ করতে হয় কিভাবে?
<prativasic> রাসেল ভাই, আপনি আমাকে চেনার কথা না
<Rezwan> শুভ সন্ধ্যা রাসেল ভাই
<prativasic> জামাল উদ্দিন নামে খুব পরিচিত আরো একজন কমিউনিটিতে আছেন
<prativasic> আপনারা হয়ত তার সাথে আমাকে মিলিযে ফেলছেন
<Ekushey> good evening Rezwan bhai :)
<prativasic> আমার নামও জামাল উদ্দিন
<Ekushey> prativasic oh!
<prativasic> অনেক দিন মিন্ট ব্যবহার করতাম, এখন কুবুন্টু চালাই
<prativasic> উবুন্টু মেইলিং লিস্টে মাঝে মাঝে আমাকে দেখে থাকতে পারেন
<Ekushey> i used KDE for a very long time
<prativasic> বাস্তব জীবনে আমি একজন প্রকৌশলী, তবে আইটি রিলেটেড না
<prativasic> এই তো!
<Ekushey> welcome to #ubuntu-bd :)
<Rezwan> prativasic, আপনি আশা করি Md. Jamal Uddin Khan ?
<Ekushey> brb
<prativasic> নাহ, দুঃখিত :(
<Rezwan> ahhh ok
<prativasic> Ekhushey: my pleasure
<Rezwan> prativasic, আপনাকে চিনতে পারছি, আপ্রতে নিয়মিত পোস্ট করতেন :)
<prativasic> নাহ ভাই, আমি আপ্রতে তেমন এক্টিভ না
<prativasic> তবে আপনার আমাকে চেনার প্রচেষ্টা দেখে ভাল লাগছে
<prativasic> Thanku :)
<Rezwan> hahaha
<Rezwan> আপনার কি টুইটার একাউন্ট আছে?
<prativasic> আমি আসলে প্রজন্ম ফোরাম আর লিনাক্সদেশ ফোরামে এক্টিভ
<prativasic> হুম, আছে, তবে ওখানেও এক্টিভিটি কম
<Rezwan> আমি আপ্রতে জামাল নামে একজন কে চিনতাম। জ্ঞানী মানুষ। বেশ একটিভ ছিলেন।
<prativasic> জামাল উদ্দিন খান, যিনি মাদ্রাসার ছাত্র ছিলেন, আপনি কি তার কথা বলছেন?
<prativasic> আমি উনার ব্লগের নিয়মিত পাঠক
<Rezwan> আরেকজন জামালের কথা বলছি
<Rezwan> উনার পুরো নাম আমার জানা নেই
<prativasic> ওহ
<prativasic> আসলে আমার লিনাক্স ভ্রমণ তুলনামূলকভাবে অনেক কম দিনের
<Rezwan> আমারও :)
<prativasic> আমার মূল আগ্রহটা আসে অভ্রনীল ভাইয়ের ব্লগ দেখে
<prativasic> আপনি অনলাইনে কোথায এক্টিভ মূলতঃ?
<prativasic> লিনাক্সদেশ বা প্রজন্ম ফোরামে আপনাকে মনে হয় তেমন দপখিনি
<prativasic> দেখিনি*
<Rezwan> আমি আপ্রতে এক্টিভ ছিলাম
<Rezwan> লিনাক্সদেশে একাউন্ট খুলেছি কি না মনে করতে পারছি না
<Rezwan> চেক করতে হবে
<prativasic> আচ্ছা
<prativasic> লিনাক্সদেশ ফোরামে থাকলে আমাকে অবশ্যই চিনতেন
<prativasic> আমি ওখানে একজন সমন্বয়ক, মানে মডু
<Rezwan> বাহ :)
<prativasic> যাই হোক
<prativasic> :)
<prativasic> লিনাক্সদেশে আসেন মাঝে মাঝে
<prativasic> সবারই উপকার হয় তাহলে
<Rezwan> হ্যাঁ চেষ্টা করবো :)
<prativasic> ধন্যবাদ
<prativasic> আপনার পরিচয় আরো জানার ইচ্ছা হচ্ছে
<Rezwan> আমি তেমন কেউ না
<Rezwan>  লিনাক্স এর একজন অতি সাধারণ ইউজার মাত্র
<Rezwan> কমিউনিটিতে কোন কন্ট্রিবিউশনও নাই
<prativasic> এ ব্যাপারে আপনার সাথে আমারও কোন পার্থক্য নাই
<prativasic> আমি আপনার পরিচয় ব্যক্তিগত পর্যায় থেকে জানতে চাচ্ছিলাম
<prativasic> লিনাক্স কন্ট্রিবিউটর হিসেবে না :)
<Rezwan> আমি সিলেটে থাকি
<prativasic> আচ্ছা
<prativasic> কি করেন?
<Rezwan> শাবিপ্রতে পড়ালেখা করি
<Rezwan> শবিপ্রবি*
<Rezwan> শাবিপ্রবি*
<prativasic> সাবজেক্ট?
<Rezwan> পরিসংখ্যান, অনার্স ফাইনাল দিয়েছি
<prativasic> আচ্ছা
<Rezwan> আপনি কী করেন?
<prativasic> আমি প্রকোশলী
<prativasic> আইটি রিলেটেড না
<prativasic> গাজীপুরে একটা ফ্যাক্টরীতে কাজ করি
<prativasic> এই তো
<prativasic> লিনাক্সদেশে আইসেন, আরো অনেকের সাথে চেনা-জানা হবে
<prativasic> আমি একটু উঠব
<Rezwan> আপনার সাথে কথা বলে ভাল লাগলো জামাল ভাই :)
<prativasic> me too
<prativasic> ভাল থাকবেন
<Rezwan> আপনিও ভাল থাকবেন :)
<tuxboy> PING!
<tuxboy> Anyone alive?
<tuxboy> I mean, hello?
<Rezwan> hi tuxboy 
<tuxboy> hey man!
<Rezwan> I'm alive but going off to dinner :O
<tuxboy> you got to be kidding me
<Rezwan> I'm really not man
<tuxboy> the last time, you went for lunch
<tuxboy> and now dinner!
<tuxboy> am i mad?
<Rezwan> that is a coincidence just a coincidence!
<Rezwan> believe me!
<tuxboy> OK, I am coming back after 20 minutes!
<tuxboy> hope you will finish you পেটপূজা by then
<tuxboy> :p
<Rezwan> I hope so :D
<tuxboy> thinking...
<tuxboy> bye
<Rezwan> see ya!
<Ekushey> tuxboy how come nobody showed up?
<tuxboy> Ping!
 * Rezwan pings back!
<tuxboy> hmm
<tuxboy> just wondering
<tuxboy> what would be the best distro for a 733Mhz PC?
<tuxboy> with 256MB of RAM!
<Rezwan> lubuntu may would run on it.
<tuxboy> hmm
<tuxboy> lubuntu doesn't even boot!
<Rezwan> did you try lubuntu on it?
<tuxboy> yup
<tuxboy> the livecd gets stuck]
<Rezwan> :(
<Ekushey> tuxboy go ahead with xubuntu
<Rezwan> then nothing comes to my mind except puppy linux!
<tuxboy> Puppy works great on that machine!
<tuxboy> but, it screws up after power failures
<tuxboy> @Ekushey better give that a try
<tuxboy> what about Knoppix?
<Ekushey> tuxboy download the alternate cd of xubuntu
<Ekushey> nope knoppix will not work on this machine
<tuxboy> does the alternate installer give me a text based installer like anaconda?
<Ekushey> yup
<Rezwan> if xubuntu work, lubuntu should work on it
<Ekushey> 64 MB RAM is enough
<Ekushey> i never tried lubuntu
<Rezwan> lubuntu is least resource hungry among the bontu battalions
<Rezwan> I'm dual booting lubuntu and ubuntu on my netbook
<Ekushey> how much RAM do you have?
<Rezwan> 1 GB :p
<Rezwan> but it is really very less resource hungry. works fine on old machines
<Ekushey> ah
<Ekushey> ubuntu works fine with 1 GB RAM
<Rezwan> yes it is working well
<Rezwan> but a bit slow
<Rezwan> lubuntu fly on netbook :D
<Ekushey> :)
<Ekushey> oh it's a netbook? which one?
<Rezwan> SAMSUNG NF 108
<Rezwan> atom processor
<tuxboy> Ubuntu flies on my DOEL basic
<Ekushey> i always wanted to buy a netbook but it'll not be much use for me
<Ekushey> i don't go out much
<Rezwan> the only positive thing of them is their tiny size and battery backup
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-02
<Rezwan> সু-স্বাগতম Ekushey2  :)
<Ekushey2> hehehe ;)
<ashickur-noor> salam
<ashickur-noor> Any body home?
<Rezwan> ashickur-noor: ওয়ালাইকুম সালাম নূর ভাই। ভাল আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-03
<tuxboy> পিং!
<ashickur-noor> salam
<moonstruck> বাংলালায়ন ব্যবহার্কারী কেউ আছেন?
<moonstruck> *ব্যবহারকারী
#ubuntu-bd 2014-05-28
<tangim> ekushey
<tangim> :::::
<tangim> acen??/
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-01
<Rezwan> hello abhra 
<abhra> hello Rezwan 
<abhra> কেমন আছেন?
<Rezwan> ভাল। আপনি?
<abhra> ভালো
<Rezwan> খেলা দেখছেন?
<abhra> না
<Rezwan> ক্রিকেট পছন্দ না?
<abhra> আমার attention deficit র সমস্যা আছে। বেশিক্ষণ এক জিনিস করতে পারি না। বিশেষ করে চুপচাপ বসে থাকাটা খুবই কঠিন
<Rezwan> হাহাহা
<Rezwan> চুপচাপ বসে থাকার দরকার কী? দলবেধে হৈ হুল্লুড় করে দল বেধে খেলা দেখতে পারেন
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-30
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , Morning!
<pavlushka> and sadly gotta go, :(
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> hi 
<Researcher-> !seen Ekushey
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<Kilos> he has been missing for months again Researcher- 
<Kilos> QA see ekushey
<QA> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> QA see ekushey
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA seen ekushey
<QA> Kilos: ekushey was last seen 1 month, 3 days, 20 hours, 29 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-04-26 17:55:27 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-26 20:02:15 UTC
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-31
<Researcher-> hi Kilos 
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> wb
<Kilos> ty Researcher- 
<Researcher-> I am friend with Ekushey 
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> so some time i join here too
<Kilos> he has been missing for a while now
<Researcher-> yeah i saw him like 2 weeks back here
<Kilos> QA seen ekushey
<QA> Kilos: ekushey was last seen 1 month, 4 days, 16 hours, 48 minutes and 21 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-04-26 17:55:27 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-26 20:02:15 UTC
<Researcher-> offline since 26/5
<Researcher-> :)
<Saiful> hello.....friends
<Kilos> hi Saiful 
<Saiful> i'm now windows becouse. my modem have a problem in my ubuntu........
<Saiful> how are you???
<Kilos> i am fine ty and you
<Kilos> what modem
<Kilos> 3g?
<Saiful> yes.......Grameenphone 3G ZTE
<Saiful> i'm also fine.........
<Kilos> google sakis3g
<Saiful> sorry for late....
<Kilos> the one with trixarian is the latest i think
<Saiful> used sakis3g but not work
<Kilos> pavlushka had a similar problem but modem works with sakis3g
<Kilos> try ask pavel what he did
<Saiful> ok.....
<Saiful> thanks for your suggession
<Kilos> you welcome
<Saiful> good night
<Kilos> sleep well
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-01
<pavlushka-> hello everyone!
<Kilos> pavlushka your help was needed with sakis3g
<Kilos> saiful has the same hassle
<pavlushka> Kilos: I know, checked the logs and I have posted all the details in Ubuntu-FB.
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> so pavlushka have you settled down now again
<Kilos> im very busy with farm work during the day
<pavlushka> Kilos: forwarded a mail with my cv to "theblazehen"
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what for?
<pavlushka> Kilos: If he can make use of me for anything.
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> have you pk guys got your site working again
<Kilos> i mean bd guys
<pavlushka> Kilos: nope, its down. ask Ekushey, he can tell you more I think.
<Kilos> i dont know where he is but Researcher- says he is his friend
<Kilos> Researcher- can you follow up on that for us please
<pavlushka> Kilos: that's good, so my guess' are right!
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<NaSb> Hello pavlushka ;)
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb !
<NaSb> I'm facing too much problem in my area
<pavlushka> Seen you in the Mozilla Bug fest, :p
<pavlushka> NaSb: 
<NaSb> so i'm getting irregular in IRC -_-
<pavlushka> NaSb: what kind of?
<NaSb> I'm working on that pavlushka 
<pavlushka> NaSb: I know, :p
<pavlushka> NaSb: What kind of problems you are facing?
<NaSb> i'm using broadband
<NaSb> it's may be electricity problem on my ISP
<pavlushka> NaSb: hmm... and You know mak vy well?
<NaSb> of course :)
<pavlushka> NaSb: Please tell me then the FB group of Mozilla-bd, I wanna join.
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-02
<rhct> :)
<Kilos> hi rhct 
<rhct> hi
<Kilos> ill be away most of the day doing fasm work
<Kilos> farm
<rhct> fine mannn 
<rhct> nu problema
<rhct> :)
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-05
<zaki> hlw! 
<NaSb> hello zaki
<zaki> how are you?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-29
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka i go sleep more
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-30
<zaki> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you Kilos 
<Kilos> still full of flu but ok ty zaki and you?
<zaki> i'm oky :) 
<pavlushka> Hello every one and Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: How was
<pavlushka> the day?
<Kilos> flu still bad but ok ty and you lad?
<Kilos> much coughing and runny nose hehe
<pavlushka> hehe
<pavlushka> I am ok
<Kilos> good
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-01
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> :-)
<pavlushka> Kilos: How is it going?
<Kilos> had a bad heart today but seems ok now again ty
<Kilos> how are you lad?
<pavlushka> Kilos: chillin, night b4 weekend here.
<Kilos> have a good rest
<Kilos> cold here and im ready for bed already
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-03
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<Kilos> hello one
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-04
<pavlushka_> sifat Hi
<pavlushka_> hello everyone :)
<pavlushka_> bye bye
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> had seheri?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep, you?
<zaki> done
<zaki> I was installing cent OS 7 in virtualBox
<pavlushka> zaki: any idea about Telegram IRC bridge bot?
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, go on.
<zaki> Telegram irc bridge bot?
<zaki> like 1 using ahnibun in kubuntu-devel?
<zaki> telegram conversations forwarding to irc?
<zaki> pavlushka, https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - FruitieX/teleirc: A simple Telegram ↔ IRC gateway. ] - https://github.com
<zaki> like this one?
<pavlushka> zaki: aha, you do have some idea then :)
<pavlushka> zaki: How is your python?
<pavlushka> my python skill sucks
<zaki> he he
<zaki> mine too
<zaki> so whats with tele irc bot?
<zaki> but i'm not giving up with python  :D
<pavlushka> :D
<zaki> pavlushka, i tried lubuntu and antergos
<zaki> and than again back to kubuntu 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> and hexchat :D
<zaki> and can't finish watching a movie in 3 days. :3 
<pavlushka> zaki: I am always ready to sacrific graphics for the sake of performance
<zaki> how about you?
<pavlushka> zaki: So you are buzy? huh?
<zaki> but i felt so much sad after installing lubuntu. 
<pavlushka> *sacrific/sacrifice
<zaki> it was like , i can't explain :3
<pavlushka> sacrific/sacrifice
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> pavlushka, got it. :D
<zaki> pavlushka, how about you?
<pavlushka> zaki: HEre, ELectricity is busy, in coming and going, and that makes me psudo busy :P
<zaki> he he
<zaki> pavlushka, good morning. and bye now. :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-30
<walrider> hello ubuntu :D
<pavlushka> hey walrider 
<walrider> welcome pavel bhi kamon asen :D 
<walrider> assalamu alaikum 
<pavlushka> walrider: onek din por, dekhe valo laglo
<pavlushka> walrider:  walaikum assalam
<walrider> bhai bashay pc nai to tai asha hoy na arki 
<walrider> gorib manush :D 
<walrider> monitor thakle 5k dia akta pi kina nitam 
<walrider> tao nai taka manage kortesi aktu time lagtese cause ram er dam beshi expensive 
<pavlushka> walrider: hdmi monitor 6/6.5k te pawa jai
<pavlushka> walrider: r 3.5k te vga chinese monitor pawa jae
<pavlushka> walrider: 5k dia rpi nite parle monitor o possible :p
<walrider> ami to parle wifi dia android e plug koira kaj chalai dawa jaito 
<pavlushka> walrider: so what's up?
<walrider> class cholche bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: are you on android?
<pavlushka> walrider: or training pc?
<walrider> ye 
<pavlushka> o.0 :)
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-28
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> what's up?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, কেমন আছেন ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভাল আছি, আপনি?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আমিও ভাল আছি।
<RemonShai> কি করছেন আজকাল ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তেমন কিছু না, আপনি?
<RemonShai> একই অবস্থা। কিছুই করি না।
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আপনার কি operation research কোর্সটি ছিল? কিংবা পরিচিত কারো এই কোর্স আছে ? (আপনার জানা মতে )
<pavlushka> ছিল না, তবে পরিচিত এটির সংগে
<RemonShai> আমার operation research কোর্সের handnote দরকার।
<RemonShai> আমাদের কলেজে কোর্সটি একদম নতুন (এ বছর'ই চালু করেছে)। মানসম্পন্ন কোন শিক্ষক নাই, একজন আছেন; কিচ্ছু পড়াইতে পারেন  না।
<RemonShai> কোর্সটা নিয়ে খুব ঝামেলার মধ্যে আছি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: You are close to Dhaka, look for in the DU, almost every DEpt has that course now
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and of course Math dept, Stat dept, these will be convenient for you to look for contents
<RemonShai> ty :/
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-29
<pavlushka> RemonShai: https://youtu.be/SNSU2gb1DPM
<u-la-la> [ Coreboot bios on Lenovo x230 - YouTube ] - youtu.be ( https://tinyurl.com/y48jf68d )
<RemonShai> pavlushka: congratulation
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-30
<pavlushka> RemonShai: o/
<RemonShai> pavlushka: hey....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: So what's up?
<RemonShai> সারাদিন কৃষি শুমারির ট্রেনিং করেছি.... আধা ঘন্টার মামলা, সারাদিন ধরে গিলাইছে; আগামী ২ দিন একইভাবে গেলাবে.....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: বাহ! শুনে ভালো লাগল, চালিয়ে যান
#ubuntu-bd 2020-05-25
<remonshai> Eid Mubarak
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak
#ubuntu-bd 2020-05-27
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
